

The Rise Of The DIY Data Scientist - sebg
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3014018/the-rise-of-the-diy-data-scientist

======
sebg
Great quote:

What advice would you give companies who want to hire a data scientist? If you
want to hire a juggler for your circus, you would have him juggle for you and
see how many things he can juggle. If you are going to hire someone to create
predictive models, look at how well predictive their models predict.

